# Cold weather vs. exercise



## Ameluc (Nov 5, 2010)

Our little 9-wk old, Lucy, loves to be outside UNLESS it's cold! When it's cold, she'll shiver and pull toward the door over and over (she wears a sweater). But, we're not able to get her the exercise she needs inside. Does anyone else have this? Any thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

At 9 weeks old I wouldn't be too concerned about exercise. 
Let her pick her comfort zones for the fist 6 months to a year. The last thing you want is a puppy with a respiratory infection or problem.
Winter is always a rough time to start out with a puppy, I've done it a few times, and always tell myself I'll only get a puppy in the spring so that I have the summer coming up. Doesn't always work out that way though.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Moose goes into hibernation in the winter...he is the biggest suck there is when it comes to cold. but yes, at 9 weeks old I would be keeping her indoors on very cold days instead of stressing over her exercise. As the poster above me mentioned, she could get a very bad respiratory infection that could lead to lifelong problems....and hefty vet bills


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

we got bailey this time a year ago and it was the worst winter in years in scotland. everytime it was to cold - or even worse RAINED bailey would sit down and cry! she was very dramatic!


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

hahah V's are very dramatic !! Moose doesn't like cold, but he DREADS the heat. I have the best story from when he w as a pup ...but I'll save it for another thread, not about cold weather ;-)


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

You could always move to Florida! We don't have that problem here. It's gonna be in the 80s today.
;D ;D :'( :'(


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I would say that if you can find a room about 10 feet X 10 feet you can exercise him there. Throw toys and have him retrieve them or even use a hallway. That should do it. Copper is 7 months old and when the sun is out and above 35 degrees I'll run outside with him and keep his attention by playing fetch, running with him, letting him chase birds and leave etc... If you keep them occupied and moving they will not feel the cold.


----------

